# E16S: Orientation of BPS vacuum delay valve



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Which end of the barometric pressure sensor's "surge tank/vacuum delay valve" is supposed to face the BPS? Which end is supposed to face the plastic "T" (actually "Y") connector that goes to the rear I.M. vacuum port?

The valve is color coded: black on one end (actually most of the valve) and another thin color on the other end (color-blind so can't provide that color - maybe red, maybe orange).

I have seen the valve on E16S cars both ways. 

What was the originally intended design orientation?

3 pics of new one attached. Well, how do you insert pics here? "Insert image" wants a URL.

Also, there is a step-down orifice in the hose leading to the valve.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Use a program like Photoshop to insert pics. You can past the URL from the site of the pic into your message and it will show up when you submit it. Remember that if you delete the picture in your image service, like Photoshop, the picture will no longer be displayed in your post.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay, let's see if this works. Should be 3 pic links.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay, let's try this ...



View image: SN855871

View image: SN855872

View image: SN855873


----------

